# Castle Hill And Hills District 2011 Show Competition



## Stuster (5/8/11)

Inner Sydney Brewers are proud to announce that the Castle Hill comp will be on again this year on 17th and 18th September. We have some great sponsors with prizes including:

Brew for a day at the Australian Brewery
Dinner for two at the Australian Brewery
Brew for a day at the Schwartz Brewery
Four prize vouchers for the Schwartz Brewery
Prize vouchers for Daves Home Brew Shop
Prize vouchers for Absolute Homebrew
Hunter Beer Co. Beers
Murrays Craft brewing prizes
Yeast vials from White Labs
Prize packs from Hopco
Tickets to the Beer Diva Dinner from The Local Taphouse

Entries can be dropped off to Dave's Home Brew, Absolute Homebrew or ESB/The Brew Shop by 3rd September. Or to the showground by post or in person by 10th September.

Just a reminder that for the show purposes you need to fill out the indemnity form on the last page of the flyer.

Open competition, mostly the AABC Australian guidelines but also including ciders and meads which will be judged by the BJCP styles.

Judges and stewards needed so please send me a PM or to my email in the flyer which is attached here. Should be a nice lunch provided and hopefully a few tasty beers as well.

Let me know if you need more info or anything in there is confusing/wrong. 

Good luck to all. :beerbang: 

View attachment Castle_Hill_Competition_2011.pdf


----------



## Stuster (5/8/11)

Bumping this for the evening crowd.


----------



## MattC (6/8/11)

Hi Stu, great to see this comp is running again this year.  

Quick question, is there a limit to entries. ie two entries per category?

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (7/8/11)

MattC said:


> Hi Stu, great to see this comp is running again this year.
> 
> Quick question, is there a limit to entries. ie two entries per category?
> 
> Cheers



We've run it before as only 2 entries per style rather than per category. Will get back to you on it though.


----------



## Stuster (8/8/11)

I've had a think. Two years ago we had two entries per category (last year was different as we were the state comp too). But I think this time we can make it three entries per category. Makes it more flexible.


----------



## Stuster (11/8/11)

If you are interested in judging at all (or just wondering how comps work), the best way to start is by coming along and being a steward for the day. We need people to pour out those beers. You get to try the beer and hear what the judges are saying about the beer, without that pesky writing-stuff-down business.  

PM me if interested.

Prizes look good to me. Thanks to a good turn out from the sponsors. :super:


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (21/8/11)

Bump for the best comp in NSW.
Got my entries bottled, thank god for the 3 per category limit this year!


----------



## barls (23/8/11)

wahoo. meads here i come.


----------



## Wolfy (23/8/11)

Stuster said:


> Just a reminder that for the show purposes you need to fill out the indemnity form on the last page of the flyer.


Is making HB legal if you're under 18?
I'm also interested to know if you can imagine _any _scenario where mailing an entry would involve an 'element of risk or injury'.
*
Edit:*
No it's not a joke or having a go at you or being stupid, the form says: "_I have made further enquiries which I feel are necessary or desirable and fully understand the risks involved in this activity._"
So I'd like to understand the risks of putting a bottle in the mail to send to the comp.


----------



## Stuster (23/8/11)

Wolfy said:


> Is making HB legal if you're under 18?
> I'm also interested to know if you can imagine _any _scenario where mailing an entry would involve an 'element of risk or injury'.
> *
> Edit:*
> ...



That form is not really our idea, it's just the standard form for the Castle Hill show so we need to do it. I can't really see any risks that you might take. I guess your bottle could explode on the way to the PO if it's overcarbonated. But as far as I can see, no chance of any danger. I'm not sure of the legality of under age homebrewing, but again that section is in there as it's simply the show form we need to use.

Certainly fair enough I think to want to be sure about the form and I hope that's clear. Best to ask I think.


And yes, barls, meads are in this year. Any judges out there willing to risk judging barls' meads?


----------



## barls (23/8/11)

Stuster said:


> And yes, barls, meads are in this year. Any judges out there willing to risk judging barls' meads?


you know you want to stu.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (24/8/11)

mead... MEAD!! Damn it, that's another bloody entry I have to bottle.


----------



## Hintadupfing (24/8/11)

Bugger! I'm not conviced my oak leaf mead will be ready by then!  

And I'm nearly out of quality brews that are ready for drinking. <_<


----------



## Muggus (24/8/11)

Hmmm I do have a sack mead conditioning as we speak...tempting...


----------



## Stuster (24/8/11)

Wow, who knew there were so many mead makers out there.

Oak leaf mead! :unsure: 

Go for it, Muggus. :beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew (26/8/11)

Holy crap, I just saw the closing date for LHBS dropoffs is next weekend.
Better get my entries organised ASAP!

Would love to help again Stu, but it's the wife's birthday that weekend.


----------



## Stuster (28/8/11)

Yep, entries to Dave's, Pat at Absolute or ESB/The Brew Shop close next Saturday (3rd). But you can still drop them off at the Castle Hill showground on the following Tuesday or Saturday plus you can get it there by post until the 10th as well. So still got a bit of time.

No problem, Pete. Some things are more important than beer. :blink:


----------



## MattC (29/8/11)

Hi Stu, is there an account for direct deposit of entry fees or do we just tape the fees to a bottle?

Cheers


----------



## Silo Ted (29/8/11)

Stuster said:


> Some things are more important than beer.



BLASPHEMY !


----------



## Stuster (29/8/11)

No direct deposit option I'm afraid, Matt. So a cheque attached is probably the best way. Contact me though if that's not possible and I'll see what we can do.

Only 5 more days for drop offs to brew shops. You know you want to brew on a commercial system for the day. And what about a free dinner for two - could help your significant other see the value of brewing! 




MattC said:


> Hi Stu, is there an account for direct deposit of entry fees or do we just tape the fees to a bottle?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Stuster (29/8/11)

Silo Ted said:


> BLASPHEMY !



I didn't agree either, just trying to be understanding.


----------



## petesbrew (30/8/11)

Stuster said:


> I didn't agree either, just trying to be understanding.


Yeah I even told her she could be a steward.


----------



## Mikedub (31/8/11)

Im just filling out my entry form and unsure which category this falls into in the style catergories

Ale malt 45%

MO 45%

Wheat 10%

4.5% alc cube hopped to 29 IBU with NS



Australian pale ale?


----------



## Stuster (31/8/11)

Mikedub, it really depends on what it tastes like. How much NS did you use? Do the hops come through (which they probably do if you cube hopped it all)? What yeast is that and does that add any flavours? Does the MO add any maltiness? My guess is that this is going to be much too tasty to be an Australian pale ale. Possibly a blonde ale?

I'd get a glass in hand tonight and have a look at the BJCP and AABC styles online and see which one seems most like the beer you are tasting. BJCP styles here  and AABC styles here.


----------



## Mikedub (31/8/11)

have a glass of beer tonight?, well alright then, if you insist  

I had it marked as an English Pale Ale, it threw me when this style was not listed on the Categories and Style list in the Pdf at the top of this thread, so if I say Cat 8 from the BJCP it will be OK?


----------



## Stuster (31/8/11)

Mikedub said:


> have a glass of beer tonight?, well alright then, if you insist
> 
> I had it marked as an English Pale Ale, it threw me when this style was not listed on the Categories and Style list in the Pdf at the top of this thread, so if I say Cat 8 from the BJCP it will be OK?



Hard work I know.

If you think it's an English pale ale, at 4.5% I guess you're looking at a best bitter. Does it seem like this? Link.


----------



## Mikedub (31/8/11)

that pretty close, though minus the 'Characterful English yeast'
might do a bit more homework tonight, cheers Stuster


----------



## petesbrew (31/8/11)

Stu, I saw the minimum size is 2x375ml, or 1x 500ml.
I've only got 330ml bottles of a certain entry (the remaining few bottles of a batch). Could they be accepted?


----------



## Stuster (31/8/11)

petesbrew said:


> Stu, I saw the minimum size is 2x375ml, or 1x 500ml.
> I've only got 330ml bottles of a certain entry (the remaining few bottles of a batch). Could they be accepted?



Drop me a PM. Should be possible I guess.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/9/11)

Stuster said:


> Wow, who knew there were so many mead makers out there.
> 
> Oak leaf mead! :unsure:
> 
> Go for it, Muggus. :beerbang:




Hey Stu, got a solution to all this mead bullshit. Make me the sole judge of that section FOR LIFE. I mean, it's not beer, so has no connection to a beer show. Anyway, I'll judge them all about 14 out of 50, say all were infected and them maybe people would get the flock out of here with this MEAD CRAP! 

Then make me the sole sour beer judge FOR LIFE. ditto above. (at least I can say with certainty that they are all infected!) And same with fruit beers! Gosh, won't I have fun making comment on fruit beers :blink: 

Then you can go back to being a nice beer show, with ales. Lagers if they must. 

and Coopers kit!







Rant over. See you all there ! :beer:


----------



## sirotilc (1/9/11)

Stu, under which category does Braggot fall? Only show meads are mentioned in the BJCP mead styles that I can find (ie dry, medium, sweet), so should Braggot be entered in specialty?


----------



## sirotilc (1/9/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Hey Stu, got a solution to all this mead bullshit. Make me the sole judge of that section FOR LIFE. I mean, it's not beer, so has no connection to a beer show. Anyway, I'll judge them all about 14 out of 50, say all were infected and them maybe people would get the flock out of here with this MEAD CRAP!
> 
> Then make me the sole sour beer judge FOR LIFE. ditto above. (at least I can say with certainty that they are all infected!) And same with fruit beers! Gosh, won't I have fun making comment on fruit beers :blink:



This could be fun - between Barls and myself I'm sure we know enough people to enter 'their' mead, sour beers, and fruit beers to make sure you never taste a normal beer in this competition ever again


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/9/11)

sirotilc said:


> This could be fun - between Barls and myself I'm sure we know enough people to enter 'their' mead, sour beers, and fruit beers to make sure you never taste a normal beer in this competition ever again




:icon_offtopic: Never said anything about tasting the devil brews, just judging them!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (1/9/11)

sirotilc said:


> Stu, under which category does Braggot fall? Only show meads are mentioned in the BJCP mead styles that I can find (ie dry, medium, sweet), so should Braggot be entered in specialty?


Braggot is category 26b in the bjcp guide lines. 

Fats I'd be happy for you to judge the meads if you do a proper job. 
Stu can we assign him to those ones


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/9/11)

barls said:


> Braggot is category 26b in the bjcp guide lines.
> 
> Fats I'd be happy for you to judge the meads if you do a proper job.
> Stu can we assign him to those ones



Stu's already threatened me with sours! 

I've offered the Castle Hill people my expertise to judge the chooks too, but they declined my offer when I insisted on having all the bantams de-feathered.


----------



## crozdog (1/9/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Stu's already threatened me with sours!
> 
> I've offered the Castle Hill people my expertise to judge the chooks too, but they declined my offer when I insisted on having all the bantams de-feathered.



I heard it was the roll of gaffa tape they objected to... :lol:


----------



## Stuster (2/9/11)

Just a reminder that tomorrow is the last day for entries to brew shops. So get those entries to Dave, Pat or ESB/Brew Shop.

If you can't make it there, you can still either post them in or drop them off to the show ground next week.

Just to reassure all mead/sour/fruit beer entrants that Fatz will be kept far away from your prize entries. In fact, I'll do my best to keep him away from all entries. Not sure I'll have much luck though. :blink:


----------



## beer slayer (3/9/11)

Hey Stuart

If I drop some entries off next week at Castle Hill who do I see and where can I drop them off?

Cheers

Joe


----------



## Stuster (3/9/11)

Hey Joe, where you going with that gun in your hand?

Oh, wrong part of life. Um, so drop offs to Castle Hill will be at the Federation Pavillion (where the judging was for those who have been involved with that) - the main show office. I will be there next Saturday but on Tuesday drop off to the office, probably best to speak to either Heather or Lynne. Drop me a PM maybe.



beer slayer said:


> Hey Stuart
> 
> If I drop some entries off next week at Castle Hill who do I see and where can I drop them off?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stuster (5/9/11)

Just a reminder that you can drop off your entries tomorrow at the show ground. Still just about time to post them in. Or I'll be there on Saturday to get the very last ones. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Stuster (7/9/11)

Just to let everyone know that we will accept 330ml bottles (or two at least) as entries. That should be (just about) enough for the judges to taste.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/9/11)

Hey Stu

Since I'm coming up from a long way away where mead drinkers are laughed at and braggots are men (and I guess women) who lie,  I need to plan some travel arrangements. 

What time do we start on Saturday ? And Sunday. And your best guess at closing times for both days. 
Looking forward to the weekend and the chooks.

FGZ


----------



## Stuster (7/9/11)

I'll make sure Heather keeps the chooks out of your way. Let's call the time as 9:30 for a 10:00 start. Shouldn't be too many entries to get through. I'll really know after Saturday when the final entries come in but we might even get through it on one day. I'm aiming to finish around 4 anyway, but if we can finish it on one day then that might stretch later. As I say, I can give more definite times after Saturday and final numbers are in.

Any more judges/stewards out there? We've got a good response so far but just let me know if you are interested and which day(s) you can make it.


----------



## Silo Ted (7/9/11)

Cheers to Stu for organising the event again, and to the stewards, judges, participating stores. 

Will be interesting to see the scoresheets and compare them to the recent state comp - I'm entering exactly the same beers. Same crew of BJCP judges Stu, give or take a few? 

Sorry I cant help out on the day, but I have a weekend of debauchery planned.


----------



## Stuster (8/9/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Will be interesting to see the scoresheets and compare them to the recent state comp - I'm entering exactly the same beers. Same crew of BJCP judges Stu, give or take a few?
> 
> Sorry I cant help out on the day, but I have a weekend of debauchery planned.



Certainly a few of the same judges, but quite a few different as well so interesting to see what your scoresheets show.

Debauchery or judging. Glad you've got your priorities right.


----------



## Stuster (13/9/11)

Over 210 entries so it'll be a pretty busy couple of days. For judges, it's at Castle Hill showground, the Federation Pavilion which is where the show office is. If in doubt, drop me a PM or email before Saturday and I can give you more directions or my mobile number. Try to get there around 9:30 and under way with judging around 10:00.

See you there. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mikem108 (14/9/11)

Can I get a lift with anyone on saturday? Can meet up in the city or inner west if required, please PM me Thnx


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/9/11)

mikem108 said:


> Can I get a lift with anyone on saturday? Can meet up in the city or inner west if required, please PM me Thnx




Not going that way. BUT .. I am staying at South Wentworthville on Friday / Saturday nights. To get to Castle Hill, I can collect 3 (three) people from Westmead Station on saturday morning and drop them back there that night. My designated driver will happily agree to that, I'm sure. If no one else can help you Mike, this may be a way.


----------



## sirotilc (14/9/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Not going that way. BUT .. I am staying at South Wentworthville on Friday / Saturday nights. To get to Castle Hill, I can collect 3 (three) people from Westmead Station on saturday morning and drop them back there that night. My designated driver will happily agree to that, I'm sure. If no one else can help you Mike, this may be a way.



God help you if you don't have petrol money on you when you get a lift from Fatz.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/9/11)

sirotilc said:


> God help you if you don't have petrol money on you when you get a lift from Fatz.



Petrol money ... the three passengers are there to push !!!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/9/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Not going that way. BUT .. I am staying at South Wentworthville on Friday / Saturday nights. To get to Castle Hill, I can collect 3 (three) people from Westmead Station on saturday morning and drop them back there that night. My designated driver will happily agree to that, I'm sure. If no one else can help you Mike, this may be a way.




Last call on a lift offer. Leaving south coast at 3.00pm today so otherwise uncontactable after that.

So everyone is driving (or nobody is turning up??)


----------



## beer slayer (18/9/11)

Hey All Just a big thanks for Stuart for running another great comp.
Another couple of great days of beers and judging. Well done all the judges and stewards. :beerbang: 
A big thanks to Heather for supplying a great lunch for the two days. It makes the trip to
Castle Hill all worth it.

Cheers
BS
:beer:


----------



## Stuster (18/9/11)

A busy comp, with over 210 entries. Well done to the winners. As noted, final results will be released in the next few days. Thanks to all the judges and stewards who turned up and did the work of getting these beers judged. :icon_cheers: 

View attachment Castle_Hill_Comp_Results_2011_2012.pdf


----------



## petesbrew (18/9/11)

Stuster said:


> A busy comp, with over 210 entries. Well done to the winners. As noted, final results will be released in the next few days. Thanks to all the judges and stewards who turned up and did the work of getting these beers judged. :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 48410


Cheers for getting the results up so soon, Stuart.
Obviously I entered my uber-quaffable toucan lager in the wrong style/category right?


----------



## samhaldane (19/9/11)

Thanks to Stu for organising and running the comp! Also big thanks to Heather for lunch on both days, it was delicious.

It was great to finally help out with a competition. I learnt a lot, and had a great time.

Congrats to all the winners!

Sam


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/9/11)

Brilliant effort Stu, I'm glad I made the trip up. It's great to catch up with old faces and make new acquaintances. Look forward to next year if you go ahead with it. And look at the prizes - magnificent. Might have to enter next year!

Disappointed I missed the judging of the fruit beers and meads, but as it was I didn't get home until after 6pm. Didn't fancy the GF's driving in the dark!

Thanks all for a great 3 sessions of beer judging and associated banter and bullshit!.

More chooks next time ..


----------



## MattC (19/9/11)

Thanks to Stu and the other organisers and judges on another great brewing comp. Well Done to all winners. Congrats to Sonny and Merv, Champion Brewer and BOS respectively. I will be looking forward to usual quality feedback provided by the judges.

Cheers


----------



## runningzombie (20/9/11)

Thanks Stu and everyone who came for welcoming a new face and being patient with a slow steward. Looking forward to getting involved again at some more events!!


----------



## beers (21/9/11)

Thanks for organising Stu. Was good to meet you all. I had much fun helping out on Sunday

Dan


----------



## Stuster (23/9/11)

So now I've got together final results and prizes for all those who placed.

Score sheets will be sent out next week from the show people (Heather) along with certificates for those who placed. AFAIK, you'll get show ribbons at this point also.

Well done to all who entered. We got a lot of very good beers this year, with a good standard overall. Also, great to see all the new judges and stewards this year. Thanks to all the judges especially for all the work they put in over the weekend (stewards get the easy job. :icon_drunk: ).

View attachment Castle_Hill_Comp_Results_2011_2012.pdf


----------



## Silo Ted (29/9/11)

Has anyone gotten their certificates, ribbons, whatever ? I received my sponsor prize for category win, but no results or shit to hang on the wall.

I also have a question about a mates win.He placed third (I think) and will be getting some liquid yeast. Problem is he's out in the desert for a couple of weeks... surely it's not going to be posted is it ? If so I will have to keep an eagle eye on his mailbox so I can get it refrigerated fr him. O maybe Stuster you could hold off on sending if I give you his name via PM


----------



## Stuster (29/9/11)

You are in luck. I was thinking about posting out the yeasts today but decided that was madness with the likelihood they would be sitting in a post office over the long weekend. So drop me a PM and let me know how long to wait on that yeast. It certainly will be posted. Any other way of getting it to the 8 winners of yeast? :huh: 

Sheets etc should have been posted out this week but Heather at the show will work through the posting at her own speed. (You should know that she is a volunteer and deals with all the craft sections - she works really hard on it for much of the year.) She did say she would get them out this week but I'm sure it won't be much longer. So be patient, it's coming.


----------



## Silo Ted (29/9/11)

Too late for this year, but I was taking to Dave Gumm today, and he said that in prior comps, Whitelabs issued vouchers, and winners would redeem them for vials at his store, then WL would deduct the value from his next order invoice.

Will PM you now with mate's name.


----------



## Bubba (9/10/11)

Stuster said:


> So now I've got together final results and prizes for all those who placed.
> 
> Score sheets will be sent out next week from the show people (Heather) along with certificates for those who placed. AFAIK, you'll get show ribbons at this point also.
> 
> ...



Hi all, just wondering if any feedback was sent out to entries (tasting notes, judging notes etc) as I would love to get feedback on the beers I entered. I havent received anything yet.
Bubba


----------



## Silo Ted (9/10/11)

I haven't received certificate & feedback either, and a mate who placed second also hasn't gotten his either.

But alas, as stuster mentioned, the bird sending out the stuff is a volunteer, so I suppose her time management is her business. We should just be patient I suppose :unsure:


----------



## MattC (9/10/11)

I havnt recieved my feedback sheets either........ BUT, I just got back from a few days away and my next door neighbour handed over a box of goodies delivered last week, prize for 1st in Wheats and hybrids cat. 

Awesome prize, thanks again to Stu and the other organisers, and a big thanks to Hunter Brewing Co. 

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (13/10/11)

Great prize there, Matt. Nice one by the Hunter people.

Feedback sheets were sent out on Tuesday and yeast prizes were sent out yesterday. So all should be received by the end of the week. Please let me know if you haven't received anything by then.

Any other people got their prizes yet?


----------



## Stuster (14/10/11)

All received?


----------



## samhaldane (14/10/11)

Stuster said:


> All received?



I got my judging sheets in the mail yesterday. No prizes this year 

Thanks again for organising Stu!


----------



## Silo Ted (14/10/11)

Stuster said:


> All received?



Yep, cheers mate. The judging notes are (in my opinion) far more informative than the recent state comp. 

Funny to see Barry's handwriting diminish, probably as the day goes on, and the beers go down. Im sure at one stage he's describing my beer as having 'slinky spacepants'. :icon_cheers: 

So, just asking and all, no ribbons for 1st placegetters ?


----------



## Stuster (14/10/11)

Hmm, in previous years there were ribbons but they were sent out when the show itself happened (Easter time). I was told the ribbons were going to be sent out with the sheets etc this year. Did you get printed certificates though?


----------



## Silo Ted (14/10/11)

yep. Got the certificate with the feedback sheets. 

A mate got 2nd or 3rd place, no ribbon for him either, just results & certificate

No biggie I guess, I just wanted to pin it to my chest when I went to church this Sunday.


----------



## syd_03 (14/10/11)

Yup, got both my yeast and certificates/score sheets yesterday.

Thanks Stu.


----------



## beers (15/10/11)

Got my scoresheets, yeast, hops, & golf ball through the week.
Thanks again Stu & all.


----------



## petesbrew (18/10/11)

Got my results last week. I was pretty impressed with the notes - the flaws the judges picked up on in some of my entries was pretty spot on.
Cheers guys.


----------



## Stuster (9/1/12)

Could anybody who has got some photos of the judging day or anything else connected with this comp get in touch with me. The show people are hoping to get some photos together to add to the exhibit for the show itself. TIA.


----------

